# Help with buying my first audi tt s or rs



## audittrs (Jul 20, 2011)

hello forum. pls can someone send me some pics if they have the audi tt sline but with the 5 spoke rotor alloys (grey). i have never owned a audi before (bmw 3 series conv man) so any pics of the tt s line in white with the 5 spoke would really be appreciated. can someone also pls tell me how much space is there for the rear passengers. can i get a couple of 5 ft kids in there ?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Hi have a look at the pic thread in the MkII section


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

audittrs said:


> Can someone also pls tell me how much space is there for the rear passengers. can i get a couple of 5 ft kids in there ?


There is no space for passengers in reality. It's effectively a 2-seater. There are people who have had 2 small adults in the back, but only for very short journeys.


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

audittrs said:


> hello forum. pls can someone send me some pics if they have the audi tt sline but with the 5 spoke rotor alloys (grey). i have never owned a audi before (bmw 3 series conv man) so any pics of the tt s line in white with the 5 spoke would really be appreciated.


Have a look at this thread, 
viewtopic.php?f=19&t=126114&start=1230
towards the bottom of the page


----------

